# Pink Sky in Sheath!!!



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have three plants of this cross, two of them being siblings, and all have been growing very well in the past couple of years.

This one is definitely in real sheath, not a fake one that turns into yet another leaf. 

I'm so excited!!!!! :drool:

Now the worry is the malformed flowers. but for now, I'm just happy it has finally put out a sheath! 

I was this close to pitching them all! yes, I'm not very patient. 

By the way, a little bit on culture note.
This has been under T8 bulbs in the last two months or so, so apparently T8 lights so far have been enough to keep the plants alive. 
It was being grown near sunny window before. 
The only difference I see is that the green tone of the plant looks rather funny since I switched it to artificial light.


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks like the real thing, but it may be a while before it blooms. I hope it turns out to be a keeper.

Mike


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2016)

Sending good vibes for a great flowering>>>>>>>


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2016)

orchid527 said:


> Looks like the real thing, but it may be a while before it blooms. I hope it turns out to be a keeper.
> 
> Mike



How long would you say?
I hasn't bloomed any of these kinds of hybrids yet.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2016)

abax said:


> Sending good vibes for a great flowering>>>>>>>



Thank you, and I think I'll need a lot of it too! lol


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice. Is it made with regular delenatii or vinicolor?


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 20, 2016)

The parvi x multi crosses I have bloomed seemed to be more like the parvi parent with respect to speed of the bud development. The plants are also smaller, so maybe it is just a question of stored energy. My guess is that it will take months.

Mike


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats - Don't worry i'm not patient with the photos either!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 21, 2016)

Eric- regular. Are these made with dunkel as well? Who sells them? 

Mike- how long does Roth or stonei, or Lady Isabel take from sheath to flower?
My two delenatii take about two three months from sheath to flower. 

Marco- the dark sheath is already popped open slightly.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2016)

Piping Rock for one.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow!!! Where did you get them?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Piping Rock for one.



I don't see it listed, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have it. 

Did you see some at the summer open house this year?
I didn't go.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 21, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Wow!!! Where did you get them?



It's been three years and I'm not really sure.

By the way, was it you who posted this very nice Delrosi (made with delenatii dunkel) in the past?
How is it doing?
I have three, and none are yet to flower.
All grow like weed! lol


----------



## phraggy (Jun 22, 2016)

Can't swear to these being sheaths ------ but I hope i am very wrong and that you get some beautiful blooms.

Ed


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, yes. Definitely. I see at least two flower possibility!  Woo Hoo!
It's been developing quite fast.
Will update soon. 

So at least this won't have arrested spike that is stuck on the center of the plant. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2016)

This is amazing speed for just four days considering my bellatulum and micranthum hybrid have taken a little over one month to do about the same amount of growing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2016)

and while at it, these two photos are of two different plants of Delrosi.
Three years ago, when I first saw something like what is seen in the first picture, I was super excited. 
Then, it would just grow out as a leaf like another one shown in the second photo, where you can actually see about three leaves that fooled me over the years. 

In contrast, Harold Koopowitz and Gloria Naugle, two that grow lots of roots but very slow top growth for me, have not even done this kind of fooling so far.

Delrosi and Pink Sky, weeds! lol


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Usually the darkly pigmented leaf or exceptionally hairy leaf (which I just noticed in my lowii) would indicate the emergence of a spike sooner or later. Be patient.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2016)

If you decide you don't like it, you know someone in NYC who'll buy it from you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2016)

Even if it is horribly twisted and distorted? 
I think I will toss on the trash bin without a second of thinking. lol

How's your Gloria Naugle doing??

By the way, did you visit Piping Rock this month??


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 24, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It's been three years and I'm not really sure.
> 
> By the way, was it you who posted this very nice Delrosi (made with delenatii dunkel) in the past?
> How is it doing?
> ...



Yes, it was my baby! It is very happy. Think it could bloom again a in few months oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Even if it is horribly twisted and distorted?
> I think I will toss on the trash bin without a second of thinking. lol
> 
> How's your Gloria Naugle doing??
> ...



Don't do that; I would take it. Which GN. Did you drop off a plant? No, no time for Piping Rock this summer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Yes, it was my baby! It is very happy. Think it could bloom again a in few months oke:



Great! 

I hope mine will flower soon, hopefully, but they all just keep making these fake sheaths. oh, well...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Don't do that; I would take it. Which GN. Did you drop off a plant? No, no time for Piping Rock this summer.



No, not yet. I will let you know before I drop off the plant, I won't just leave it in your building. 

You bought and posted this GN in bloom in the past. 

Do you know if Glen has Pink Sky made with delenatii dunkel?
I think you might be mistaken with Delrosi made with delenatii dunkel because I know he has those.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 27, 2016)

Unbelievable speed!
I already see two buds fattening up and fortunately the inflorescence is elongating at the same time. Definitely not a short neck on this one. Phew~ 

I wish all my other Paphs were this quick!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2016)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 27, 2016)

I will! 
At this point, the only concern is the ugly flowers. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 1, 2016)

Photobucket is being wack, again, so let's see how this works.

Taken yesterday.
You can almost see it grow everyday. It is speedy!

Please don't open up ugly!!! lol


----------



## troy (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats!!! Looking forward to seiing it


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Photobucket is being wack, again, so let's see how this works.
> 
> Taken yesterday.
> You can almost see it grow everyday. It is speedy!
> ...




Looks like its well on its way. I gave up on photo bucket a couple of years ago and changed to flickr


----------



## Ray (Jul 2, 2016)

OK. Let's show some sense here.
No more photos until they are of actual blossoms!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2016)

Senseless because you don't like it? 
Don't be a nazi! And you are the one who need some sense for telling me what not to do.
Go outside and get some fresh air. It might help. 

It's not flower only and you don't make the rules. 
Some people care about other floral or plant parts and development just as much or more. Bye~


----------



## Ray (Jul 2, 2016)

Relax. I was just pulling your leg...

Sorry if I overstepped your sense of humor.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry. 
English isn't my first language, so sometimes I don't get it the way Americans do.


----------



## troy (Jul 2, 2016)

Rungsyrianum x kolosand!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 2, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Sorry.
> English isn't my first language, so sometimes I don't get it the way Americans do.



What is your first language, Happypaphy? oke:


----------



## Justin (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks like it will be dark...so exciting!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> What is your first language, Happypaphy? oke:



I believe he is Korean


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 5, 2016)

Good memory, Eric!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dang it!
It started to open now and I see deformity already with color streaks. 
The pink tone is also "dirty". lol


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2016)

$20! :evil:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 14, 2016)

It has another growth showing signs of making a spike.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok 

$30!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 14, 2016)

Not for sale. 
It is not even fully open.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2016)

Come on, ugly flower, probably virused! :evil:


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jul 15, 2016)

Happypaphy7, what kind of T8 tubes are You using currently? Color temperature? Type?
I observed similar signs on my plants' leaves, as You. More white parts on roth x parvy hybrid leaves + brighter colors on the base of leaves. No other disadvantageous parts. Healthy roots, even bigger and wider leaves, etc. Need to open a new thread to discuss it. Thx: Matyas


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Come on, ugly flower, probably virused! :evil:



and small flowers! 
It has been developing so fast, but now that the bud is opening up, it has slowed down significantly!

Well, I have quite a few of these hybrids, not exactly Pink Sky, but.
Trust me, one of these days when I get fed up with them for not blooming, I will throw them all out. I have no mercy. 

I will update with a photo once this bud opens up fully. It is taking its sweet time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

SlipperMatt said:


> Happypaphy7, what kind of T8 tubes are You using currently? Color temperature? Type?
> I observed similar signs on my plants' leaves, as You. More white parts on roth x parvy hybrid leaves + brighter colors on the base of leaves. No other disadvantageous parts. Healthy roots, even bigger and wider leaves, etc. Need to open a new thread to discuss it. Thx: Matyas



Hay, Matt, yes, let's open up a new thread to talk about this.

Short answers, though, I use just a regular T8 bulbs for residential use.
It is white light with 6100K. 

I think the light might be on the maximum side, but I need some light experts to explain all the details. 

Well, technically, there are no "white" parts on these hybrids, although I know what you mean. The lighter area and then darker green area. 
but the pattern you describe only fits my "straight" parvis. The silvery white part has become more prominent than green part.
For the roth x parvi hybrids, the entire green tone has changed, not necessarily the "white" part getting larger. 
this is all too strange to me, but I at least like the look of certain parvi leaves when there is more silvery part than green. So pretty! haha


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ok
> 
> $30!



31 $


----------



## Ray (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy, don't be upset with the plant, and do something rash.

I had a very large Pink Sky (about 20-25 mature growths in a 10" pot that I sold as part of my recent plant clear-out), and over the years, it bloomed ugly and beautiful off and on, even sometimes different growths on the same cycle. I cannot be certain, but it seemed more to do with maintaining the culture extremely consistent than anything else, especially temperature.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

How long have you had it before "chucking" it?  
It sounds like it was at least an occasional bloomer.

Once the spike got a bit too tall, I took it out of the light set up and placed it by the window. It is much cooler there and no danger of burning the buds off. lol

I was hoping for that clear beautiful light pink like one posted recently by a member here. This thing has a dirty pink tone, but then overall, it actually isn't bad. 
For now, it's the pink tone that I don't like, along with some streaks, but luckily, the dorsal is mostly just white. hopefully the petals will straighten out in the next few days. also, there is a second bud, so who knows?

This is only two growths plant. I have another plant from the same batch, and that one has four growths. never flowered yet. 
I think mine will get to that 20 something growths in just a few years. 
I would really hate to deal with the repotting and all. 
So, I have to decide to either switch them to growstone, which I'm trying to learn more about, or keep on using the organic mix in case I wanted to divide the plant. Dividing the plant will be much easier with organic mix.
can't even imagine how messy it will be with things like growstone. hairy brown roots firmly attach on growstone will make it nearly impossible to untangle without causing some serious root injury and thus considerable set back on the plant.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2016)

$32!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> $32!



oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2016)

I know him. When the next blooming is mediocre he will justify getting rid of it because it is getting too big. I should just start hanging around his building in a few months so that I can salvage the plant from his waste disposal


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 16, 2016)

It's funny how slow it takes for this thing to open up when it only took less than a month to go from low sheath to fully blown bud. 

I will post a picture once it opens up some more, but it is more like white sky, not pink sky. 

Above average quality I'd say. only if those petals straighten out.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2016)

$33!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 17, 2016)

I cannot believe I have not heard of or seen this cross before. Perhaps not readily available in Canada? Either way I do hope to see pics of your blooms -colour streaked or not!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I know him. When the next blooming is mediocre he will justify getting rid of it because it is getting too big. I should just start hanging around his building in a few months so that I can salvage the plant from his waste disposal



lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

I guess it is not as well known as Delrosi, but they all basically look the same and behave the same.

The first flower on my plant is open, but I'm waiting until the second bud opens up before posting a photo.
I think I've never seen it so pale like mine. 

I was really hoping for nice pink one. Oh, well. It looks like the second growth is developing a spike as well. and I have two more of this hybrid that are yet to flower.
So, there's still hope for a nice pink flower!

Stay tuned! 




Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I cannot believe I have not heard of or seen this cross before. Perhaps not readily available in Canada? Either way I do hope to see pics of your blooms -colour streaked or not!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2016)

Just give it to me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

Keeper.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

Photo?


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jul 18, 2016)

IMO the pale color due to artificial lightning. For sure it's depending on its parents genetics, but if as the leaves are showing brighter tones of colors, the flower why not? Photo?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2016)

7 pages and still no flower???????????????


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

You need to change your settings for posts per page!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2016)

It has been very slow to open. The second bud is slowly opening now.
The petals on the first flower still has bumpy parts, but I guess it's fully open now. It is 16 cm across. Not too small after all. 
I will post once the second flower opens. 

Matt- possible but I don't think so. All my parvi ( or brachy) x multi hybrids actually greened up under the T8 while others got lighter in color. 
One of my Pink Sky plants always showed this very light part when new but then they green up when old. Kinda like certain Neofinetia!
I took this plant out of the light set up because of 1. Too much heat possibly damaging the developing buds, 2. Spike getting taller.

The pale color is not uncommon. I've seen lots of Delrosi and some Pink Smy with very pale flowers, although I would think the amount of pink hue can change from bloom to bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You need to change your settings for posts per page!



How do I do that??


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

IDK. Mine is set at 40/page.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finally here. 
It was prettier a couple of days ago without all those curling around everywhere. I guess I waited too long.

I was going to wait until both flowers are open, but I think I killed the open flower by trying to reorient the top bud, which was squashing down on the open bloom. Oh, well.

This is very much washed out flower with some stripes.
Natural spread is 16cm. 

Two growth-plant. The one currently in bloom has more than a dozen leaves, and the next growth has about six, but it looks like it will make a spike soon.


----------



## paworsport (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice! It looks like a Delrosi for me


----------



## troy (Jul 20, 2016)

I like it delenatii x sanderianum?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2016)

troy said:


> I like it delenatii x sanderianum?



What!?  
Don't you grow multiflorals?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 20, 2016)

No, he's done this before. lol


----------



## troy (Jul 20, 2016)

Ahh, I looked it up, delenatii x lady isabel, I like it


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2016)

paworsport said:


> Nice! It looks like a Delrosi for me





troy said:


> Ahh, I looked it up, delenatii x lady isabel, I like it



Lots of roth in it, for sure.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2016)

The first thing I see is stonei. 
Those pale sepals and wavy petals, especially. 
Then nice strips from roth and delenatii pink. 

I just wish it was a lot more pink.


----------



## emydura (Jul 22, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The first thing I see is stonei.
> Those pale sepals and wavy petals, especially.
> Then nice strips from roth and delenatii pink.
> 
> I just wish it was a lot more pink.



Yes, I really see a lot of stonei in this. Maybe a bit too much influence. Yes, some Pink Sky's can be a darker pink, others have nice contrasting dark pink and white. I have more of an issue with the shape than the colour. The segments are narrow and twisted. Maybe that might improve?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Agree. 
The first flower was rather flat, but then it started to dance around fast. lol
I think my ideal for this kind of thing would be light dorsal with dark link petals.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2016)

My X-mas present?!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 23, 2016)

Let's see. I'm not too fond of this but if it keeps blooming easily, I might keep until my other ones and Delrosi come into bloom, which I think they are!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2016)

OK.


----------

